# Do you have a nickname for your baby girl's vagina?!



## Jamiemama (Jan 19, 2003)

I am happy to talk about vaginas and penises but it always seems so very serious around the under seven set. We have a nickname in our family for penis but not for vagina. We used to say Mimi when I was little but my neighbor uses this word with her toddler to mean blanket so I didn't want to confuse my 28 month old! Have you anything better/cuter/funnier??


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

It's not really a nickname, but we use the sanskrit word- Yoni.


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

We haven't started wit ha nickname, but my best friend calls it her "coochie-coo" or just "coochie".


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

We say "muis" for vagina and "totterman" for penis. We will use the proper words later on, but these words are the Afrikaans equivalent, and they are actually considered polite usage.









I don't like sounding so clinical with little kids. I knew a lady who always called poop a "bowel movement" which it absolutely is -- it just sounds so strange!









Jean


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

My 'lil sister called it her "china."


----------



## Raihana (Apr 26, 2002)

We use Yoni too. We just use penis for Ds.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

another vote for yoni!


----------



## Joi (Sep 24, 2002)

We were teaching dd to say vulva but she couldn't say that at the time so it has become vulvie............ I think that works just fine. I believe I was scarred a little from my mother's name for ours (mine and my sisters). She called it a cookie.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

we just say "girl parts" and also tell her the correct names -- vulva, labia, vagina, clitoris, uterus/womb -- the whole shebang. i figure if i start telling her things now (like about her girl parts and how when she gets older she'll have a period like mama) then it won't be a big deal later on. personally, i don't like to use "vagina" for all the "girl parts". your vagina is your vagina -- it's not your vulva. we pretty much use "girl parts" for everyday usage, but she knows the other names, too. she's not quite 2.

hth.


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

Everytime I hear "Yoni" on this board I think of a girl I knew named that in high chool. Wehn DD was small I said coochie but evolved to vagina when she began learning how her little brother wouldbe born and I knew she'd repet things to her little friends. We have always said penis for Dad and brother. BUT she assumed she was wrong when Dad would refer to his nuts in smart ass comments (not ever to her, but Daddy has a potty mouth







) and has long since changedit to peanuts...lol

When I was small my Mom and her family used the Polish word, which I dunno howto spell but it wassupposed to be pronounced Peeschka-or similar. Geez, we didn't know it wasa Polish word and thought we had "peaches" down there. It really screwed me up!


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

We started using yoni because I thought it sounded nicer and much less clinical than "vagina." Growing up, my mom always referred to it as a crotch, which I think just sounds offensive.

Amy, mom to Tsuneo, 09/12/01


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Another vote for yoni. I think it sounds so gentle. Also, vagina means "sheath" in latin- like a sheath for a man's sword. I much prefer defining our anatomy on our own terms.


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

I really am liking the use of Yoni. It does sound soft and feminine. I think we'll use that!


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

My daughter named it her "front butt"!


----------



## Susu (May 31, 2002)

LOL:LOL
ROFLMAO! (or should i say ROFLMfbO)


----------



## Mothernature (Jun 10, 2002)

That's the funniest thing I've heard in a while! Front butt is my new fav even though we have always used yoni in this home too (for the reasons listed above.)


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

We say yoni, for reasons related to empowerment, focus on enjoyment of the area, and esthetics







It's not a nickname, though, but refers to the "whole SHEbang." When appropriate, we use "parts" names. We use penis and scrotum for boys, and "crotch" in a generic sense.








T
Jeanvanzyl, I wondered where you were from! I read Afrikaans very well, but don't speak it. Love the Totterman!!! And the BM thing got me too ~ in Holland, a "kidfriendly" way of referring to excretions is "small message" for pee and "big message" for poop, so I first thought that BM stood for Big Message :LOL

Ragana, that's funny, many Dutch mothers teach their girls to say "front and rear butt." I used the "secret" name middle butt for my vagina ~ knowing it was neither front nor rear, and also being sadly aware that I couldn't discuss this (see my "Dd thinks birthing will be great" or something thread in TAO).


----------



## WriterMama (Mar 27, 2002)

*


----------



## wwhippetcrazy (Mar 3, 2002)

We use Yoni too....
The only problem....
dd calls my mom Nanny and likes to say Tony too and sometimes, Yoni, Tony and Nanny get mixed together....

Lol...

Jen


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

My baby is so little still, just under 3mos old. I call her's her little lady parts. My little boy never stops talking about body parts, and he knows the real words....


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Hubby came home from work the other day saying that an acquaintance had just gone through a sonogram & that the tech said if it's a girl it looks like a hamburger so I thought if we have a girl we'd call it a sugarburger! My nick name is sugarbumps in reference to other parts of my anatomy so that is why I attributted the sugar to the burger.
:LOL


----------



## carmen veranda (Jan 27, 2003)

I got a huge kick out of the Yoni-Tony-Nanny triangle.tehehehehe
We say front bottom and back bottom. My kids go to day care and they discourage the use of BUTT. So now whenever anyon is talking and they pause and say but.... my two year old says,"we say bottom!!!!"


----------



## Shohanee (Dec 16, 2001)

but also tushie - which sort of encompases the whole perineum, bottom for "butt".







Anatomical terminology will come at some point...

Anybody attend or read the Vagina Monologues? Cootchie Snorcher is one that I just can't get out of my mind! lol VDay is coming up womyn! http://www.vday.org/

Oh - and rofl at front butt.


----------



## DharmaDisciple (Feb 7, 2002)

My eldest hates to even mention it, but with my youngest, she knows she has a vulva and a vagina in there. In fact she likes to chant 'gina 'gina 'gina around the house. I read the vagina monologues- fab book- a must for every woman!!
I like however the word yoni- is it pronounced yo-knee (as in yo-yo) or as in yonni (o as in off)?

Sometimes I wonder for me whether it is better to use the word vagina to empower it and make it a special name, but thinking about the term yoni- it does sound beautiful.

Is yoni for the vagina or for the vulva??


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

In addition to little lady parts, sometimes I refer to the folds as her little flower petals. I want her to feel like her vulva and vagina are beautiful and not gross....I never even KNEW the word vulva until my late teens







: I wonder why?


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:

but also tushie

Shohanee! We say _BOTTOM!_


----------



## tinyshoes (Mar 6, 2002)

we say cheebee!

A gal pal said this is what her family called it, & her aunt said it's the female name of a cheetah. Well, I've done a few extensive web searches and couldn't tell ya if it's really a cheetah mama, but it IS cute, methinks!

My cousin, boy w/ 6 sisters, always thought girls were 'just a big butt'-- total 'front butt' stuff, tee hee hee!

I am all about 'real' names for all body parts, but we say nosey and tummy and belly and buns, so the vulvar region needs a cutie name, too!


----------



## Jessie (Nov 20, 2001)

We use "vagina" and it's diminutive "nina" with dd, and will probably use penis for ds - due next week!

xo,
Jess


----------



## chocobotkid (Mar 3, 2002)

i was going to teach her vagina, but my ssister (dd aunt) beat me to it, so dd has a hoohoo. however she is obsessed with penis's always asking where her's is. and told me the other day "mommy i want a peedas"


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

After I got out of my shower Kailey started pointing to my Yoni and muttering something. So I put a name to it. I said, "Yoni" when she pointed again. Then she pointed to herself and kind of squated and said, "Yomi". It sounds like it will be pretty easy for her to say, since it sounds like mommy.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

:LOL

In the past we used:

'gina,softies,private parts,girl parts.

And now that she has her own opinion on this at the mature age of 6....she prefers either the anatomically correct names-or just privates.









When she was a baby, dh used to refer to her vagina as "itty-bitty 'gina" and her vulva as,"itty-bitty vulvy". :LOL















mamapoppins


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

we do not use nicknames, i think they are silly if its not a cultural thing, we say vagina (usually shortened by children to "gina") and penis. I would rather my child know the "real" names.


----------



## Mommasgirls (Nov 5, 2002)

We use the real names. My mom had super hangups about anything sexual-which caused me some issues in highschool. So I am determined my girls won't have those same problems.And I love the shock factor whenmy youngest goes up to my MIL and says her vagina needs to be cleaned







(Can ya tell I don't like my inlaws?LOL)


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

How do you pronounce yoni?


----------



## angela&avery (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Mommasgirls_
*.And I love the shock factor whenmy youngest goes up to my MIL and says her vagina needs to be cleaned







(Can ya tell I don't like my inlaws?LOL)*
LOL!!

I agree


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

Quote:

How do you pronounce yoni?
Yo-knee


----------



## Jamiemama (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for all your thoughts so far! Our neighbors 2 yr old dd had a bath last week with her male friend of the same age and pointed at his penis saying "What's that on his 'gina?" LOL:LOL


----------



## April 2007 (Oct 1, 2002)

I've been very intent on calling our body parts by their "real" names since Noah was born. It's taking my mom and sis some time to get used to it, and my mom still says "wee-wee" out of habit, to which I always gently say "penis" after she says it, lol. I hate when ppl say "privates". for many reasons, it's very annoying. I think if you're a girl, you should be proud to have what you have, and if you're a boy, you should be proud to have what you have. What's so private about these parts anyway? We all know you've got 'em under there somewhere! lol


----------



## April 2007 (Oct 1, 2002)

this is a lil off topic, and weird that i don't even know, but what's the difference between your vulva and your vagina? I have no clue!!


----------



## Lalla73 (Oct 27, 2002)

May I add an international flair, by adding how we call in Italian the vulva/vagina ? ( I'm afraid I'm not distinguishing them with our little girls! ).
In our family we have two different names for the same part(s) of the body, as my husband and I come from different areas of our country. He, the northener, calls it "fighetta", I the southerner "sissa". As It is me who spends most of the time with the kids, MY term is by far the most used....


----------



## EmmaJean (Sep 26, 2002)

Devin, vulva are the outer "lips" of the vagina. Vagina is the actual "birth canal". We've got a lot going on down there!









I just love this thread--the funniest I've read in a while, which doesn't say a whole lot b/c I've been MIA here for a while...

I have a boy (14m), and I always say penis, although I have a problem with "scrotum" and "testicles". They're just not fun to say! But my dh grew up with his dad telling him to "wash them little onions", so anything is an improvement on that! In college, I read a book that talked about encorporating diversity into the classroom, and with children (especially when they're potty-training) are so curious about private parts, and the author believed that giving them the real names, matter-of-factly would help them not be ashamed of themselves or think it's a subject to be uncomfortable about or not talk about. Does that make sense? So from that, I decided to "call them what they IS"! hee hee!









But growing up, I learned that girls have a tee-tee, and boys have a pee-pee, and that was that. I never knew about my real anatomy until high school--yikes!


----------



## Pigpen (Dec 12, 2002)

We have two boys, so for a while we didn't have to think about it until their girl cousin was born. Of course, seeing her diaper changed brought on the questions. We decided on "vulva" just to cover all the bases but then we got a new car, a volvo, that caused all sorts of problems, public declarations of our new car being a vulva.







. Penis was easy, why is the name for the female genitals more difficult?


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Im all for calling genitalia by their proper real names. But it has gotten me in to trouble in the past. My ds was in first grade (20years ago) and recited the names of both female and male genitalia. THe teacher accused me of sexually abusing my son (I was a single mom at the time). I had to have him psychologically evaluated to assure the school that he wasnt. She was well supported by the principle! I was livid! Luckily I had a great therapist at the time who totally supported me and stood by me during this awful time. I dont know if something like this would happen now........

Dd refers to hers as yoni........and I still believe in teaching her the real names of both!


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

We didn't come up with them, the kids did...

dd calls it her "wa-wa"

ds calls his penis "wenis"








:


----------



## Baudelaire (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm probably pretty boring, but we refer to her vagina and assorted parts as "privates." To my ears, "vagina" sounded too coldly clinical; "crotch" (my mother's word) too vulgar; and "puss" (the Ina Mae Gaskin/Spiritual Midwifery word) too potentially offensive. We also wanted a word we could stand hearing fifty times in a row, plus we wanted to stress the "private/personal property" nature of her vagina right from the start.

Fascinating to hear other people's approaches, though!!!!


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

When I was growing up it was *POOKIE* ( ok, that is why I can't look at Pookielove's name...)

and now, for my 2 girls it is vagina, although a 2 yeard old ends up saying 'gina and dropping the (va)

real words for real parts


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

My mother refered to ours as "cookies" and my DH started calling DD #1 's privates "cooter" I don't even know how that came about but it has stuck...and she calls her daddys privates "penisnuts" because shes constantly kicking him there and her refers to that area as his nuts and I say it is his penis...


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

Oh yeah I wanted to add that my friend refers to her daughters ( she has 3 ) as "woohoodillys"


----------

